# Audi 100 CS quattro info.



## V-dbl-U (Feb 26, 2003)

Can anyone out there tell me know issues with the car stated?
Im looking at a black Audi 100 CS quattro with 141,000 miles, and the guy wants 4,500 for it but I think he will take 4,000 if ive got the cash ready.
The leather seats show wear but no rips, very clean, body is in really good shape,
hardly any rust that I can see from walking around car and looking at the undercarrage. I havent looked at the engine bay yet or driven it.
Any additional info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (V-dbl-U)*

For that much, or a bit more, you can get a 91 200 20v turbo avant, with a bit less miles, and a hell of a lot more fun! The 12v Audis just don't impress me enough. I've heard issues about the C4 tranny's, but I think that only pertains to the auto's


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (yumyjagermiester)*








Where can you get a 91 200 20v turbo for under $6k? Every one I've seen tha was in decent condition and well maintained was at lest $6k. As for the 100, although it will be slow it should be pretty bulletproof when it comes to the drivetrain. Look for failed accesoreis, like window regulators, AC computers, etc.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (V-dbl-U)*

Be wary of excessive oil consumption. I had a 92 with the 2.8, and while I think it was a sweet engine, my car used several liters of oil per 1000 kms. It was probably due to worn rings and probably valve guides, and I have a feeling that my car had a tampered mileage.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (duandcc)*

http://autotrader.com/findacar...st=76
http://autotrader.com/findacar...t=321


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (yumyjagermiester)*

Ah, seems you did find some cheap examples but cheap is not necessarily the best thing when shoping for an Audi. Seriously, the going rate for nice 200Tqs is pretty high...


_Modified by duandcc at 8:47 AM 9-23-2003_


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (duandcc)*

I move that your last comment be stricken from the record! Statements like this make me very








First of all, one of those cars was a private seller. Just because it is not at a dealer doesn't mean it's not a nice car.
Second, Audi dealerships don't make the kind of money on used cars that they make on new cars. Therefore, they aren't really worth the space they take up on the lot. 
Take my car for instance. It was purchased new in late 89 by the sales manager for Barrier Audi. Naturally it was dealer-maintained and in perfect shape when he traded it in on an A8 in 1999. It was immediately farmed out to a small independant shop so that it was not cluttering up the dealership. After all, they are really there to sell you NEW Audis! 
Naturally my car isn't nice enough to be sold by a real dealer. And door dings add character. (Those who don't get it, PM me)


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (Haiku Master)*

I was gona type that same stuff, from my experience, dealers don't know squat about the older, Pre-A4, 5cyl cars, hell one thought my car was a GOLF







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







(last time I went to a dealer)
Needless to say they didn't fix my problem, and this dealership had the mechanic that Audi picked to be best in the States!








[Edit] Here is one more: http://autotrader.com/findacar...t=618


_Modified by yumyjagermiester at 12:49 AM 9-23-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_I move that your last comment be stricken from the record! And door dings add character. (Those who don't get it, PM me)









I can't believe you said that?! I've stricken my comments from the record...


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (duandcc)*

There is one truth, that is, if you look hard enough, you will find good deals, I have, time and time again.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dbl-U (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (yumyjagermiester)*

This particular Audi is a V8 thats why im interested, V8 AWD to me thats a whole lotta fun. Im really not into turbo's at all, I have a 02 GTI VR6 and I love the refined feeling that I get from it.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (V-dbl-U)*

I bought a 92 100 csq wagon last January for $4100 and the car had 161,000 on the clock and I was very pleased with what I got for the money. The exterior and interior of the car was in great shape and the top end of the motor was rebuilt in Sept of the same year and it runs great. I had a couple of problems so far but nothing major. If you are serious about buying do yourself a favor and take it to a good audi mechanic and have looked at. I had mine looked at before I bought it and they found the o2 sensors were bad and the owner of the car paid to have them replaced. Good Luck


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (V-dbl-U)*








So is it a 100 or a V8 Quattro? There is no such thing as a 100 with a V8 engine. The 100 either came with a 2.3ltr NF code Inline 5 in early cars or with a V6 in later models. The V8 Quattro is similar looking (both are type 44 cars), but the "problems to look for" list is much different and much longer for the V8Q...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_There is no such thing as a 100 with a V8 engine. 

There's always the S4 4.2 but I doubt that he's looking at one, it is probably the V6.


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (PerL)*

We didn't get the S4 4.2 this side of the pond...until the 2004 model. Otherwise I know what car I would be driving! IMO the 4.2 in a C4/C5 chassis would be dreamy, especially as a wagon. S6 Plus has to be one of my dream daily-drivers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (Haiku Master)*

I know you didnt get the S4 4.2, but that doesnt mean it doesnt exist








The S6 Plus is one of my favourites as well, make mine an RS Blue sedan with black leather/blue alcantara and a 6-speed manual, please















Btw: We dont know where v-dubl-u lives, so he might as well be looking at an S4 4.2!


_Modified by PerL at 12:05 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
We dont know where v-dubl-u lives, so he might as well be looking at an S4 4.2!


Hmmm good point on the location. Where else in the world measures mileage in miles?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (Haiku Master)*

The UK still uses miles, and wouldn't it be an S6+, not an S4 4.2?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (yumyjagermiester)*

First we got the S4 4.2 in 1993, followed by the S6 4.2 with the 100/A6 changeover. The S6 Plus was a limited version in 1997, the first car made by quattro GmbH. About 850 S6 Plus Avants were made, with circa 100 Sedans to boot.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Audi 100 CS quattro info. (PerL)*

I see


----------



## ATMH (Sep 27, 2003)

We just got an Audi 100 (front wheel drive) and we are having a problem with the speakers
It seems that the left-right balance is screwed up, it is very faint on the passengers side. Wouldnt be a problem, except I cant find a balance control anywhere (excluding the font-back fade control) Anyone know if it even has a balance control, or if its just an electrical problem?
Oh yeah, its a 1990 Audi 100 (front wheel drive) pearl exterior, black interior, auto trans that I wish was a 2003 Audi S4, Black exterior, black/blue alcantara interior w/ manual trans (I do not like the design changes they made for the S4's with the V8, the 4 sectioned air intake in the front is one of the few things that make it noticable as an S4, and they trashed that for the v8's. Anywho, V6's can get 300+ hp if you coax them enough.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (ATMH)*

I may be wrong as I dont know Audi radios all that well (they were never sold here, for some rason) but I believe you have to pull the volume knob to adjust balance.
Btw, welcome to the Vortex! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by PerL at 1:16 AM 9-28-2003_


----------



## ATMH (Sep 27, 2003)

thank you x2


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ATMH)*

no balance adjustments


----------



## ATMH (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: (v b chil-n)*

that is what I feared. You would think a luxury car like that would have balance adjustment. Even my Diesel Rabbit has balance adjustment...then again, it has a $120 USD CD player that is probably worth more than the car...


----------

